# liquid gravel vacumn?



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

My tank has lots of rocks nooks and crannies which make it difficult to vacumn the gravel. I recently saw a biological agent in drs foster and smith called liquid gravel vacumn. Has anyone used this, does it actually work and is one brand better then another.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive used micro-be lift gravel and substrate cleaner, that is the only one ive attempted to use, it works great just turns the water black for a few days, by black I dont mean tannin brown/yellow I mean black. I stopped using it since I got alot of tanks (due to price of the stuff over a dozen tanks is alot) Now I just swirl the vac around to lift the crap out of the corners.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sry....can't help you there. Don't use any chems.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks, 
Just saw it and it look too good to be true, and we all know what they say about that.


----------

